# trans boot and shifter



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Questions:
1. Will the yellowish/white trans boot work with shifters like the hurst and quick shift
2. Can the shifter be changed without dropping the trans down
3. How hard is it to get at the boot retainer nuts inside the tunnel


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

1. It and the black boot work well with direct shifters. IMHO stay away from the Hurst
2. No but you don't need to remove it just drop the cross member and let it sag.
3. A little difficult but not ridiculous after you sag the transmission. 

4. Use red Lock-Tite on everything
__________________


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*boot*

Can I leave the driveshaft in or does it have to be removed. How for down does the trans have to drop?


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

p.s. do I have to drop the exhaust?


----------

